# Sargent still slow.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

As many of you know, Sargent has been wiped out from all the freshwater runoff for months. We fished hard from daylight till 4pm on Saturday with nothing to show for it but 1 gafftop and about a dozen big hard heads. The surf was loaded with mullet, but no fish. Sunday we got down to the beach around 1 and met up with a young man I fish with down there. He had been running baits out with his jet ski and had lost all of his tackle and most of his line from sharks. I made him up some leaders in exchange for running my baits out. All we had left for bait were some 8" to 10" mullet, so we would put 2 or 3 on a 16/0 circle hook and drop them past the 3rd bar. We got some smoking runs, but they all came unhooked somehow. I have never lost so many fish in one day. As we were reeling in to check the baits, my girlfriends son said his line was hung up and wouldn't budge. I grabbed his rod and put both thumbs on the spool and started walking backwards. Just when I thought the line was gonna break, it took off and started smoking drag. I handed him his rod back and told him to have fun, because I wanted no part of the battle that was about to ensue. After about 45 minuets he finally got the big ray close enough for me to grab the leader. I cut the tail off so he could have the barb for a trophy and after a few pictures released it.Right at sunset my girlfriends rod went slack. She reeled it almost all the way in before the line came tight and a nice bull red broke the surface. After a few pictures it was set free to be caught another day. We only landed 2 fish, but it was still the best day of fishing I've had in months.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice report, looks like a good day to me. If you were a betting man, when do you think the waters around sargent/maty will clean up? I'm dying over here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

mike flores said:


> Nice report, looks like a good day to me. If you were a betting man, when do you think the waters around sargent/maty will clean up? I'm dying over here!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I'm hoping by 4th of July weekend it will start clearing out. This was the first time I've been able to taste salt in the water down there for months. I've been fishing Sargent since I was a baby, and I have never seen it stay this fresh for this long. Please no more rain.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

I hear that, we were thinking about the 4th, but not sure of the crowds on maty, not a big fan of loud obnoxious drunks around my kiddos

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

We just missed you Sat. After I honked, we went to the house for drinks and chairs, came back, you were gone. oh well, Summer just starts today Why was the Rev. so close to that boat? Was it being towed?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> We just missed you Sat. After I honked, we went to the house for drinks and chairs, came back, you were gone. oh well, Summer just starts today Why was the Rev. so close to that boat? Was it being towed?


We had to leave by 4 to make it to the weigh in. The boats weren't even that close to each other. Somehow the picture came out looking like the big cat was gonna run right over the smaller boat, I guess it was just the angle I was at.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> We had to leave by 4 to make it to the weigh in. The boats weren't even that close to each other. Somehow the picture came out looking like the big cat was gonna run right over the smaller boat, I guess it was just the angle I was at.


We missed you @ Lefty's also. I figured thats where you went. We stayed on beach about an hour. If te creek ever clears up, come on by. I'm getting a free replacement bulb from Underwater fishing lights, latest one carped out. Bad batch of bulbs(1,000!) from supplier. If water clears up, I will swim it out on 4TH weekend. IF IF IF !!! Haven't seen it in 3 mos.


----------



## CarDude94 (Jun 17, 2016)

We were at Sargent Sunday. We caught more hard heads and gaftop than we ever want to catch again. Almost lost a rod in the surf. 2 and half hours later saw a big ray. Looked bigger than the one you caught. Walked about a mile down the beach, line broke in about a foot of water, so no pics. We fished last weekend too and nothing but fish with no scales.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice report SC. I'll bring cigars next Saturday. 

I don't think Reveille could have had more people. They were in for a long, bumpy ride!


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm really tired of catching crabs on rod and reel instead of FISH! Last weekend, I didn't catch ONE fish off my pier on the ICW across from the Mooring Station. All I caught was about two dozen crabs on rod and reel. I'm ready for some real fishing!


----------

